# Building a Ski Rack



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2008)

Had a bit of a problem, no where to put my ski:









Here's the solution:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice work.

Going to stain/paint it?


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice job!!! Definitely like the caster wheels.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Going to stain/paint it?



Thanks, for now just got it done real quick and wanna get some dinner  Maybe stain later


----------



## Terry (Sep 27, 2008)

I just mounted a board on the wall with pairs of pegs on it. The skis hang in pairs by the tips between the pegs. Takes up very little room and keeps them handy right by the door.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice, mines not nearly as nice:






But then it's also in the basement.


----------



## marcski (Sep 27, 2008)

Am I totally neurotic or just crazy, because I always thought that leaving skis base to base with the ski brakes clicked together will make a ski lose its camber faster..and hanging skis from pegs together also can bend them. 

I leave my skis apart with them leaning loosely against a wall...ideally with the bindings facing the wall....that way the weight of the bindings help keep the camber while not in use??


Oh, but nice work Andy.  I have some built-ins that could be your next project.


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 28, 2008)

That's the next project on my list.  Found a great design on Home Again with Bob Villa.  Now just have to get it built!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 28, 2008)

That's pretty slick Andyzee


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice Job! Norm Abrams would be proud.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks good. I am looking to make something and have one question. With the holes staggered is it enough for the binding not to hit each other when using all the holes?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice mine are just up against the wall..my new neighbors are going to get a kick out of me moving in with 6 pairs of skis..


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks all, it was a hell of a lot easier than I thought it would be. Toughest part was planning 



marcski said:


> Am I totally neurotic or just crazy, because I always thought that leaving skis base to base with the ski brakes clicked together will make a ski lose its camber faster..and hanging skis from pegs together also can bend them.
> 
> I leave my skis apart with them leaning loosely against a wall...ideally with the bindings facing the wall....that way the weight of the bindings help keep the camber while not in use??
> 
> Oh, but nice work Andy. I have some built-ins that could be your next project.



Was a time I would have thought the same, but always looking for a reason to buy a new pair  Typically, when I put on the summer wax, I do seperate them, This year, my wife didn't ski, I didn't ski much and just never got around to summer wax. If I want to seperate, there's plenty of slots.




o3jeff said:


> Looks good. I am looking to make something and have one question. With the holes staggered is it enough for the binding not to hit each other when using all the holes?



Yeah, a lil tight, but it works,  and once again, enough slots so that I could spread them out more if it didn't. One mistake I made was making the slots a bit bigger than I would have liked, but that helps with the binding issue.




TheBEast said:


> That's the next project on my list. Found a great design on Home Again with Bob Villa. Now just have to get it built!



I'll send my wife your way. I kept on tellling her that I'll put together a ski rack. She got tired of hearing it and told me talk is cheap


----------



## billski (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a beaut.  I wouldn't have the patience.  I just did the dowl thing and hang them.

So where is it's home?  Right by the front door?

And what's next?  Where do the poles and boots go.  Oh, I forgot, we only need one pair of each  
(honestly, my poles stay in the trunk of the car).


----------



## mister moose (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice work, Andy.  I went the less fancy route as well.






Take an 8 foot 2x6 hand picked to be almost clear of knots, run through a planer to clean it up, drill holes for rods, glue, screw to beam, done.  You do need to be careful choosing your wood rod (I used closet pole doug fir) and make sure your hole saw gives a nice tight fit.

I made the rods long enough to take 2 pairs of skis each, and as you can see have only one slot left!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2008)

billski said:


> That's a beaut.  I wouldn't have the patience.  I just did the dowl thing and hang them.
> 
> So where is it's home?  Right by the front door?
> 
> ...



No, it's in the attic, poles go in the extra slot, boot in a tray in front. If I had basement space I would have gone the peg route as well. But no basement and nowhere to hang the skis from. The attic has a pitched roof, so the pegs would not have worked for me.

With regards to patience, total build time was about 90 min.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

mister moose said:


> Nice work, Andy.  I went the less fancy route as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice variety of skis..X-screams, Publics, Rossi Scratch..are they all yours?


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice job, Andy. I'll take one please. =)


----------



## mister moose (Sep 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice variety of skis..X-screams, Publics, Rossi Scratch..are they all yours?



The 9-18's and Tempress belong to Ms Moose.  The rest are mine.  Chiefs, PE's, and Equipe SC get high marks, Scream Ltd and SX-B5 are solid but not impressive, and the jury is still out on the Scratch FS.  Of everyone I've asked about the FS, I'm the only one that finds them fussy grabby.


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 29, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> That's the next project on my list.  Found a great design on Home Again with Bob Villa.  Now just have to get it built!



Here's the finished product!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

My skis are just tossed in a basement closet... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> My skis are just tossed in a basement closet... :lol:



My skis are tossed where ever they'll fit.  Two pairs are wedged in the small amount of space behind the TV cabinet, three pairs are hanging out in the kitchen, and there's a couple more pairs elsewhere.... 8)


----------



## andyzee (Oct 5, 2008)

So my wife decided to make full use of the available slots in the ski rack :smash:


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2008)

I expected worse, a-la hockey sticks, flagpoles.

Were the crutches ski-related at least?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 5, 2008)

billski said:


> I expected worse, a-la hockey sticks, flagpoles.
> 
> Were the crutches ski-related at least?



Yes they were.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Going to stain/paint it?


I think the correct Sussex County reply would go more like this "Hey Andy are you going to convert that to B.T.U.S'?"
 nice job AZ!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> So my wife decided to make full use of the available slots in the ski rack :smash:


I like the fact that it is on wheels.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 5, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> I think the correct Sussex County reply would go more like this "Hey Andy are you going to convert that to B.T.U.S'?"
> nice job AZ!



SJR, where you been dude! Remember the Metrons in that rack?


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> So my wife decided to make full use of the available slots in the ski rack :smash:



I hope that means she doesn't need them anymore.


----------

